# Best smokes under $1 dollar El Cheapo thread



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

The country needs a good dollar cigar!


Alright gentleman. We have done lists for 5, 3 and 2 dollars.

Now I am going even lower: 1 dollar.

What are the best smokes you have had for 1 dollar or less? 

I will start:

La Finca Cazadores --surprisingly tasty after a very long rest period (toasted almonds, hints of pepper, cream, floral notes here and there). 

Oliveros Classico (ain't too shabby.... I will take Jerry's word that they will improve dramatically with some good rest).


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I was waiting on this thread!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

phillies blunt. thats the only cigar i ever bought for a dollar or less. i hope this thread produces something good!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Padilla Fumas Robusto, after one year of rest.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Padilla Fumas Robusto, after one year of rest.


Ah ha.

I have heard people talk a lot of crap about that stick....

What is the flavor profile like? Is it most like any of the other Padillas?

I will have to pull the trigger then....


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Padillas for a dollar! i might try them myself!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Ah ha.
> 
> I have heard people talk a lot of crap about that stick....
> 
> ...


When I first got them I smoked some and they were mostly tasteless. I bought them to smoke at night after work in the winter, when I didn't want to waste a good cigar. Last winter they weren't even up to that humble task, but I tried one again this year and voila! they have a nice medium tobacco flavor with vegetal hints and a little nuttiness and toast. I believe the wrapper is Ct maybe Ecuador Ct. That adds the nutty taste. They are short filler so they'll get hot if you push them like I do, but who cares when it's 15 degrees out. Not a Padron or an Opus by any stretch of the imagination but a good workman's smoke.

Edit: Well, I just looked on CI's site and they supposedly are wrapped in a dark Cuban seed Corojo wrapper. That is the lightest "dark" wrapper I have seen. Plus, I don't get half the flavors they describe them as having. So much for their description.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Villiger Export Maduro (4 X 37) - Box of 50 is about $43. They don't need to stay in the humidor and they make for a darn fine quickie smoke that you don't mind tossing in a pinch but rarely every do because they are actually good. I smoke one of these on my ride to work in the morning and if I take it slow I get an easy 35 minutes out of it. Or I can smoke one on my lunch break in around 15 minutes. These aren't top grade cigars but they are extremely consistent machine mades. I am telling you....you can't go wrong. 

I am going to be ordering a box of the La Aurora Principes (also small and under $1) and doing a comparison soon. Keep an eye out for that in January.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> phillies blunt. thats the only cigar i ever bought for a dollar or less. i hope this thread produces something good!


I will see your phillie blunt and raise you a black and mild...:behindsofa:


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Used to be a place called CFO that had a Nic Blend #7 that were about 70 cents or so, and a pretty good smoke after resting for about a year.
They shipped very wet, and made a good humidifier for that year.
The site is still around, I think, but I think calling is best (and the name is Barb if I remember correctly).
I still have a few left, about 2 years old, and they are smoking very well. I prefer Nic cigars, and you could tell these were rolled with good leaf. They just need a lot of rest.

Might be worthwhile to see if they are still around.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

chip said:


> Used to be a place called CFO that had a Nic Blend #7 that were about 70 cents or so, and a pretty good smoke after resting for about a year.
> They shipped very wet, and made a good humidifier for that year.
> The site is still around, I think, but I think calling is best (and the name is Barb if I remember correctly).
> I still have a few left, about 2 years old, and they are smoking very well. I prefer Nic cigars, and you could tell these were rolled with good leaf. They just need a lot of rest.
> ...


Are you taking about WELCOME to the OUTLET ?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I will see your phillie blunt and raise you a black and mild...:behindsofa:


Black and molds are 1.50 here!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Are you taking about WELCOME to the OUTLET ?


I went to the site and now I am intrigued. It is an expedition I am willing to take in a couple months so I will keep everyone posted on my findings.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> I went to the site and now I am intrigued. It is an expedition I am willing to take in a couple months so I will keep everyone posted on my findings.


The maduro box pressed at 25 for $25 sounds pretty decent. I might end up trying them.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> The maduro box pressed at 25 for $25 sounds pretty decent. I might end up trying them.


Thats what I was thinking. I say smoke one when they arrive just as a measuring stick and see where they end up at 1, 2, and 5, years.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I forget where I had seen that site mentioned but remembered it when this thread came up. I had been meaning to order some but never got around to it. Wish I could find some reviews on them.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I will see your phillie blunt and raise you a black and mild...:behindsofa:


black and mild are more than a dollar in here too


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

:focus:

Let's name 'em guys....

Need names.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

BKDW said:


> :focus:
> 
> Let's name 'em guys....
> 
> Need names.


I dont think I have ever bought a cigar for less than a dollar. Let alone know one that is good.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Fury556 said:


> Are you taking about WELCOME to the OUTLET ?


Yeah, but the site sure has changed.
I don't see a phone number, and I rooted around some but cannot seem to find one. I am pretty sure Barb was the gal to talk to.

I would be hesitant to unless you actually talk to them.

Looks like they merged with another site.
If you find them, try the No 7 blend. They also had an ARS that was pretty good, but I cannot comment about any others.

Kansashat knows a lot more about them than I do, but neither of us have ordered for a couple of years. The ones I have left were bought in Nov 08.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I do not mean to be rude, but the point is to post cigars that you have actually had under $1 that you found were good smokes. This is for the cigar community as well as my personal knowledge.


So far, here is the listing:

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)

The common theme is that they all need significant rest before smoking (save for the Philly Blunts?). Let's continue.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

chip said:


> If you find them, try the No 7 blend. They also had an ARS that was pretty good, but I cannot comment about any others.


Thanks!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

backwoods


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

The 30 yr old Petit Corona that Laren Gomez has for sale is the last cigar I smoked for < $1 that I would smoke again.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> I was waiting on this thread!


Funny that, so was I but I almost posted this exact thread to be snide. 0.50c anyone? :rofl:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Cuban Crafters has a great cigarillo for $.40 ea (these have been $9.99 a bundle for over a year now)

Cigarillo - CUBAN CRAFTERS

Corona has some for around $1, not a bad yard gar. (The wheels on this page are not bad)

Inexpensive Cigar Bundles - JC Newman Factory Throwouts - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Makers Choice

Give them a couple of months rest and they turn out pretty good. Put them in an old cigar box and leave them alone in the bottom of your humi. They don't respond well to handling.

maduritos

Our Resident Famous Reviewer Katmancross, recomended these to me a couple of weeks ago. They look very promising. I'm placing an order first part of next month.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

im going with Bandidos from CI, decent out ROTT much better after a month of rest. Perfect dog walker

Di Nobli Popular. I like Kentucky fire cured, no apologies.

Puros Indios Siembra De Oro all over cbid under 20$ a bundle. Good ROTT will be awesome with age.

:cheer2:
*
*


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I wouldn't smoke a $1 cigar. Only because I equate it to a Dutchmaster or a Philly. I've opened up plenty of those, and it's more like mulch than actual tobacco.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

For the third time, not to be rude, but stay on topic. If you have not had anything worthwhile at this price range, just don't post to tell us you haven't. 



Here is the list so far again:

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I do not mean to be rude, but the point is to post cigars that you have actually had under $1 that you found were good smokes. This is for the cigar community as well as my personal knowledge.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify the Villiger maddies are good to go right out of the delivery box. No rest needed. You can get a 5er off FSS for a couple of bucks yo try the first. The also have a natural wrap which I haven't tried yet. They are both box press form which I also enjoy.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Let me add Tropical Fever (Nicaraguan) from Holt's. They are not the greatest, but after a long rest, they are acceptable smokes. 

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro
Tropical Fever (Holt's)


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> I went to the site and now I am intrigued. It is an expedition I am willing to take in a couple months so I will keep everyone posted on my findings.





TXsmoker said:


> The maduro box pressed at 25 for $25 sounds pretty decent. I might end up trying them.


Certainly let us know what you find. They do indeed look interesting and you can't beat the price...

I'm going to say the Havana Classicos from CI (that you sent me, Manny). Those little buggers (5.5" x 38 ) are pretty tasty for the pocket change. $40 for 75 is hard to resist...$20 for 25 is still good too if you don't want to be stuck with as many of them.

Havana Classico - Cigars International


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro
Tropical Fever (Holt's)
Havana Classicos (Cigars International)


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

The Taboo Value Blend is pretty decent even though it is $1.14 per stick at regular prices but sometimes is sold at less!
Taboo Value Blend #1. Mild. Bundle of 20! | TabooCigars.com


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Certainly let us know what you find. They do indeed look interesting and you can't beat the price...
> 
> I'm going to say the Havana Classicos from CI (that you sent me, Manny). Those little buggers (5.5" x 38 ) are pretty tasty for the pocket change. $40 for 75 is hard to resist...$20 for 25 is still good too if you don't want to be stuck with as many of them.
> 
> Havana Classico - Cigars International


I totally forgot about these. I have some still sleeping in my humi, have had them there for almost 5 months. They were good ROTT and better after a month. Now they seem to be going through a sick ammonia faze. I'm sure with another 6 months they will mellow out. I'm smoking one a month to keep an eye on them


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I was about to complain about some of the cigars on the list, I had to stop myself from being a snoob. This is from a guy who smokes cigars he find under the seat of the car. and a person ,the day after the poker game look in the ashtray for half smoked topend cigars LOL. Don't judge me ROFLMAO ,I paid for them LOL.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> I was about to complain about some of the cigars on the list, I had to stop myself from being a snoob. This is from a guy who smokes cigars he find under the seat of the car. and a person ,the day after the poker game look in the ashtray for half smoked topend cigars LOL. Don't judge me ROFLMAO ,I paid for them LOL.


So Eric,

Do you have a cigar to add to the list?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

BKDW said:


> So Eric,
> 
> Do you have a cigar to add to the list?


not for a $1 LOL ,All of the $1 smokes I've had was turds. I was just checking this thread out ,to see if it was any worth trying


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> not for a $1 LOL ,All of the $1 smokes I've had was turds. I was just checking this thread out ,to see if it was any worth trying


Alright then Eric.

Here is the updated list:

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro
Tropical Fever (Holt's)
Havana Classicos (Cigars International) 
Taboo Value Blend


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Villar y Villar @ JR range fro $.80 to $1.30 a stick. The EMS (Sumatra wrapper) is a nice smoke.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I forgot about Famous' Mosaico Sumatra $19.99 for 20. Made by Nestor Plascencia. An smoke-able cigar for a dollar.

Also, they will cost just a shade over a buck, $1.08 to be exact, but the Muniemaker Judges Cave Maduro are a good smoke for a machine made. They are 100% Connecticut tobacco. Medium bodied.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro
Tropical Fever (Holt's)
Havana Classicos (Cigars International) 
Taboo Value Blend
Villar y Villar
Famous' Mosaico Sumatra
Muniemaker Judges Cave Maduro


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> maduritos
> 
> Our Resident Famous Reviewer Katmancross, recomended these to me a couple of weeks ago. They look very promising. I'm placing an order first part of next month.


I bought a box. I've been meaning to reply back to the thread where we were talking about them, and just haven't gotten around to it. They're a pretty decent smoke that fit my purpose (a quickie in the morning with coffee before work).

I'm sure there are some good smokes at this price, but you're really gonna have to dig through some garbage to find them (or find ridiculous sales), and many of them are gonna be small ones. Another idea to save some bucks is to venture into pipes. Smoking a pipe is a completely different experience (someone compared it to the difference between drinking hot coffee [cigar] and hot tea [pipe]...a very good analogy), so it's fun to me just because it's something different...and you can smoke the good stuff in a cob for dirt cheap compared to cigars.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

For me the fun and the point of these cheapie threads is the HUNT for the Great One Dollar Cigar. It's all about the quest itself, the goal is never reached, the hunt never ends. The one you think is the best you are likely to find for a buck is replaced by a new winner, and on and on.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Arnie said:


> For me the fun and the point of these cheapie threads is the HUNT for the Great One Dollar Cigar. It's all about the quest itself, the goal is never reached, the hunt never ends. The one you think is the best you are likely to find for a buck is replaced by a new winner, and on and on.


Big +1. The search is a lot of fun!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has said anything about the Quorum Corona $0.93 ea. Quorum Corona | Atlantic Cigar Company it's a great cigar, very sweet and I was told they're made by Fuente.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I'm surprised no one has said anything about the Quorum Corona $0.93 ea. Quorum Corona | Atlantic Cigar Company it's a great cigar, very sweet and I was told they're made by Fuente.


Just for some clarification, sir, did you age them? Or were they ROTT?

I ask because, although I have never tried them, there were quite a few negative reviews about those cigars. Maybe then, they just did not rest them long enough?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

As a side note, the Oliveros Classicos are actually more than decent. I smoked one before partaking in my Fuente Shark....

It was buttery, sweet, a little leathery and downright pleasant and tasty. All of this for 76 cents each. Again, it's no Shark or anything, but it is a good stick for the money. It would make an excellent morning stick or a casual smoke. I wonder what they will be like in 6 months or so.... they should be a treat. Thanks Jerry for the recommendation.
I purchased another bundle of 25 off c bid for only 13 dollars. These buggers are actually pretty good. 

Updated list:

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro
Tropical Fever (Holt's)
Havana Classicos (Cigars International)
Taboo Value Blend
Villar y Villar
Famous' Mosaico Sumatra
Muniemaker Judges Cave Maduro
Quorum Corona


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I just ordered a couple fivers of the Villiger Export Maduros based on this thread. I will let you guys know what I think!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Just for some clarification, sir, did you age them? Or were they ROTT?
> 
> I ask because, although I have never tried them, there were quite a few negative reviews about those cigars. Maybe then, they just did not rest them long enough?


I've only got them from my b&m so I'd say probably little to no age.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

On those Villiger Export Maddies, are those handmade or not? I already can tell I will love the size, might be a new replacement for my Maker's Choice!

EDIT: NEVERMIND! I reread on the site and saw they were machine rolled! But still, I have enjoyed a few good machine made cigars!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a question, anyone had any experience with those Ugly Coyote brand cigars over at Famous Smoke Shop?

There's some positive reviews so I thought about throwing one on my order. Just go to famous-smoke.com and search "Ugly Coyote" and they have a variety of flavors on there.

I'm a dirt poor college student so unfortunately I can't afford both the Villiger and the Ugly Coyote so I have to decide between them. Plus the shipping kills me, even if I just want to buy a couple tins of cigarillos.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Donavan, I have bought a couple of packs ugly coyote and I really liked them, you can even catch them on cigar auctioneer every once in a while to save some cash. If you like maduro flavor then go with the villiger it is maduro-riffic. Neither of these need a humidor, Have you gotten one yet? There is a cheapie that works pretty well on sale at CI right now for 15 buck and 8 cigars and i think free shipping right now. Its what i started with.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply snagstangl!

Do you have any recommendations about a flavor of the Ugly Coyotes?

And honestly, I'm pretty new to cigars so I haven't branched out in to maduros a lot. I mean I have smoked some nice cigars and quite a few cigars over the last two years but have only gotten heavy into lately within the past six months so I really don't know haha!

Also, I checked CI and didn't see that $15 humidor you were talking about although i do have two 20-count ones that I got for a steal on c-bid. I'm actually trying to save up for this one deal on Famous is you buy a humidor you can add this 12 RP sampler for only $10! Just the $5 shipping everywhere is kind of a let down lol. Thanks again though!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

The deal is listed on amazingcigarbargins.com it is a 20 count as well. It sounds like you have more experience than me, i would say I really picked up in the last 6 months as well. 2 100 count humi full, i got that sampler from famous for 20$ the first time it was advertised, the RP i think? Try maduro, even a cheap one so you can get the flavor. I just had the original flavor only non of the the other, a cherry cigar just didn't sound that good. But looks like smoking will stop here in iowa or slow down now that winter has arrived.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

After rolling through a 50ct of Villiger Maduros I ordered a box of the Naturals and can honestly say that I like them better which is a little strange since I adore Maduro's so much. If you haven't tried these for a quick smoke that can be tossed without any feelings of guilt then you have to give them a shot. 

My problem is that I like them enough that I still feel guilty tossing them....


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha well I don't know about a lot of experience! I'll have to check that humi out but I'm still scraping hard on cash, especially during the holiday season buying gifts.



snagstangl said:


> But looks like smoking will stop here in iowa or slow down now that winter has arrived.


I just noticed you were from Iowa Snagstangl! That's pretty crazy! I'm from Iowa too, down in the southwest in the small town of Creston, ever heard of it?

But I might have to try those Villiger, there is just so many on there I want to try but alas, I might have to wait until summer. They look like a good smoke and I would definitely like to branch out more into maddies.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

I have to second the quorum selection, those are pretty darn good.


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought a bundle of Magellan dominicans a while back, it was 50 for something like $33 on CI, pretty good in my opinion for just a quick smoke


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

demo said:


> I bought a bundle of Magellan dominicans a while back, it was 50 for something like $33 on CI, pretty good in my opinion for just a quick smoke


I have been looking at these for awhile as well! They are a nice short size and with your review, there are a lot of positive lights shown on them! I saw a bundle of 25 on cbid for only $10!


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> I have been looking at these for awhile as well! They are a nice short size and with your review, there are a lot of positive lights shown on them! I saw a bundle of 25 on cbid for only $10!


I'd go for em 

I think I bought another bundle after that because I liked them so much, just don't leave them lying around too long they had a tendency to burn out for me :l


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro
Tropical Fever (Holt's)
Havana Classicos (Cigars International)
Taboo Value Blend
Villar y Villar
Famous' Mosaico Sumatra
Muniemaker Judges Cave Maduro
Quorum Corona
Magellan (Dominicans)


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

So I am smoking my first Villiger Export Maduro right now, amd I will make sure to always have a box around from now on. It has been going for over 2o minutes now and still has a bit left on it. It has some similar flavors to the SP Double Maduro as noted before. If anyone was on the fence about these give them a shot, pick up a fiver and judge for your self.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

BHS said:


> Just to clarify the Villiger maddies are good to go right out of the delivery box. No rest needed. You can get a 5er off FSS for a couple of bucks yo try the first. The also have a natural wrap which I haven't tried yet. They are both box press form which I also enjoy.


Viliger Export Maduros trump the Naturals, even the ones with supposed ISOM tobacco in Europe.

Really a fantastic dry-cured cigar. If I had to pick between it and some of the other, full size, humidified cigars mentioned here I would pick the Villiger. It has a very solid maduro profile that other smokes at this price wish they could have.

Also, I'm glad I wasn't the only one picking up Sancho Panza flavors from this one. I was starting to think I was losing it a bit.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

For a very long the following thread was a great primer for cheap smokes:http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...242-official-txmatts-cheap-smokes-thread.html

I participated in it quite a bit and got lots of great smokes from it.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Manny, I just wanted to report back. Since my post on here I've burned about 20 or so of the Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop) and I have to tell you, they are hands down the best $1 smoke I have ever had and I mean ROTT. So good in fact I'm placing an order for 4 boxes so I have some aging wile I burn through the others. I can't wait to see how these do with age. I would almost put them up there with our SLR Serie G...close..but no cigar (pun intended lol)


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Manny, I just wanted to report back. Since my post on here I've burned about 20 or so of the Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop) and I have to tell you, they are hands down the best $1 smoke I have ever had and I mean ROTT. So good in fact I'm placing an order for 4 boxes so I have some aging wile I burn through the others. I can't wait to see how these do with age. I would almost put them up there with our SLR Serie G...close..but no cigar (pun intended lol)


For real??

Damn.... I have to pull the trigger on them then.

Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

So far I have tried:

Nica little robusto from Cuban Crafters - Pretty tasty, could use a bit of resting time. 
La Aurora Principes - Mild, slightly sweet, very enjoyable
Villiger Export Maduro - very tasty
Villiger Export Natural - very tasty

I liked both of the Villigers equally. I'll probably order a bit of each of these to have around so I have a variety, they were all pretty good. I'll be buying more from the long list here to try out also, I'm sure there are others that are just as good if not better. I'm enjoying the journey :smoke:


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Muniemaker 100's series? They're a tiny bit over a dollar, but they look pretty tasty.... 

I've been curious about them for a while, guess I just need to find them somewhere around here.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Manny, I just wanted to report back. Since my post on here I've burned about 20 or so of the Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop) and I have to tell you, they are hands down the best $1 smoke I have ever had and I mean ROTT. So good in fact I'm placing an order for 4 boxes so I have some aging wile I burn through the others. I can't wait to see how these do with age. I would almost put them up there with our SLR Serie G...close..but no cigar (pun intended lol)


I've probably gone through 10 or 15 myself. TBH, I wasn't crazy about them ROTT. The flavors seemed to clash a bit, and they seemed to have a terribly tight draw. After a couple of weeks of humi time, they've improved dramatically. The flavors have smoothed out a LOT, to the point to where I think I actually prefer the flavor of these to my former favorite little cigar, RP Junior Maduros. As they've sat, the draw has opened up a lot, too. They still are sometimes a little tighter than my preference, but definitely better than ROTT, when I frequently had to use my draw tool. Construction is, unfortunately, inconsistent. Some draw tight, some draw better. Some burn halfway straight, but most require frequent touchups and wet fingers to prevent really bad canoeing. I can live with that, though, for such a great tasting small cigar at such a great price.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Villiger Export Natural
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro
Tropical Fever (Holt's)
Havana Classicos (Cigars International)
Taboo Value Blend
Villar y Villar
Famous' Mosaico Sumatra
Muniemaker Judges Cave Maduro
Quorum Corona
Magellan (Dominicans)
La Aurora Principes


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone know if the Villiger exports are ok to keep in the humi? I know they don't need to be but will it hurt them?


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

My quick cheapo smoke I grab is Devil's Weed. Nothing to write home about but the cheap little guys are consistent burn.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Fury556 said:


> Anyone know if the Villiger exports are ok to keep in the humi? I know they don't need to be but will it hurt them?


Try it and find out! When I was in Spain, all of the big cigar shops kept their Villigers in their humidors, but I've kept them unhumidified and they smoke great as well. I really don't think it makes a huge difference.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Rosa Cuba
I bought a fiver of these off cbid, smoked one ROTT, i was underwhelmed. But i let it sit for a few weeks and creamy with a touch of sweet, good burn and mild to medium you can get some of the small to medium sizes for under $20 for a bundle of 20. I have seen them knocked a few times but i really like the ones i had ive been through a fiver now.


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

Would have to agree with the Ugly Coyotes from Famous. Only tried the natural flavor, but was tasty and enjoyable enough.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was just gifted a Villar y Villar today, guess I have to try it this weekend now.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I was just gifted a Villar y Villar today, guess I have to try it this weekend now.


Save one for me....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Only have one, shall we cut it in half and make it a short?


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I can add one to the list to not buy, Cuban Crafters Don Kiki Red Lable Churchill. Truly, it's the nastiest tasting stick I've ever lit, including dried out short filler drug store cigars. Honestly, they taste like salted grapefruit & grass clippings. Had to be aged at least a week or two. YUK


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

bent-1 said:


> I can add one to the list to not buy, Cuban Crafters Don Kiki Red Lable Churchill. Truly, it's the nastiest tasting stick I've ever lit, including dried out short filler drug store cigars. Honestly, they taste like salted grapefruit & grass clippings. Had to be aged at least a week or two. YUK


RT I think you are in the wrong thread, this one would be better

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/269422-dog-rocket-king-turd.html


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Luke. Great title, Dog Rocket! I'll post there as a it's necessary to protect our BOTL's from ruined tastebuds.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Only have one, shall we cut it in half and make it a short?


Cut it in half the long way - open faced cigars! :tease:


----------



## randyw41 (Apr 13, 2007)

Phillies Titans and there's another one that gets better after a little Huming. 

Made by Fuente, called Moya, they come in a few different blends. Fumar, Casadore, and Maduro. The Maduros ain't too bad. They come in bundles of 18, and I've found them online in the dollar price range...


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

As I recall both the Villar y Villar bundles are about $15 to $16.
And with some rest are quite decent smokes.The Villiger Exports are really nice if you have space in your humidor you can store them there they do really well on a shelf too.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this thread. I've got some updates.

Firstly, my previous post about the Famous Exclusive Buenos Maduritos:



gahdzila said:


> I've probably gone through 10 or 15 myself. TBH, I wasn't crazy about them ROTT. The flavors seemed to clash a bit, and they seemed to have a terribly tight draw. After a couple of weeks of humi time, they've improved dramatically. The flavors have smoothed out a LOT, to the point to where I think I actually prefer the flavor of these to my former favorite little cigar, RP Junior Maduros. As they've sat, the draw has opened up a lot, too. They still are sometimes a little tighter than my preference, but definitely better than ROTT, when I frequently had to use my draw tool. Construction is, unfortunately, inconsistent. Some draw tight, some draw better. Some burn halfway straight, but most require frequent touchups and wet fingers to prevent really bad canoeing. I can live with that, though, for such a great tasting small cigar at such a great price.


At this point, I've gone through a few boxes of these. I'm currently smoking on a box of the Famous Buenos Maduritos with about 3 months of rest, and they are absolutely FANTASTIC. Construction issues I mentioned in the above post are completely gone. I've lately been keeping two boxes of them on hand so that I've always got a box resting.



Fury556 said:


> Anyone know if the Villiger exports are ok to keep in the humi? I know they don't need to be but will it hurt them?


I keep mine in the humi. No problems at all.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread. I've got some updates.
> 
> Firstly, my previous post about the Famous Exclusive Buenos Maduritos:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on the Buenos. I was wanting to get some, but I really don't like cigars with tight draws. They're on my radar now.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

pirates gold with at least 6 months rest, really good at a year I hear(cigary).


----------



## Maik (Jun 5, 2011)

Backwoods are the only 1$ cigars ive had and i can say they are nice considering the price...


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

On the Quoroms--they are Nic. smokes and need a lot of aging--two or three years.

Then they are inconsistent--some good, some not so good.

Most of my $1 cigars were pre-SCHIP. Probably the best were CIs old El Credito bundles, especially the maduro ones (bundles were often mixed). I don't believe you can get those for a buck anymore.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

Plop007 said:


> backwoods


Bingo! hehe.

I would say Victor Sinclair is the only tolerable $1 smoke I've had but even those are meh. Many decent smokes at $2 or $3 but in the $1 range I just haven't found anything yet really.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

i have some flor de dominguez maduros that i picked up from thompson auction before i realized how horrable they are, anyhow they are pretty good with a bit of rest. paid like 18 bucks for a bundle of 20.


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

Backwoods 
Villiger Exports Maduro ( i haven't had them yet, but they'll be here today in the mail)... They get great review.


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

Say what you will and laugh all you want but I'm ordering my second bundle od Ci's Dark Shark. For my ride home smoke I like the hell out of it. I'm no cigar afficianado but I know what I like the taste of. My first bundle had 2 duds. One came unwrapped and the other I couldn't draw on even after running my poker through it.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Backwoods


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Cigary likes dark shark so I doubt any one will laugh at you. 

I liked them as well when i started as well so dont feel bad about it.


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

Add Free Cuba from CI to that list. I just smoked one and am quite happy with its flavor and performance. I'd get a bundle of these for everyday smokes.


----------

